# Driving



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

does anyone know the rules for driving multi seat vehicles in Egypt.

I have an Egyptian driving licence but can I drive a 7 or 9 or 15 seat 4x4 or minibus:confused2: legally.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No idea.. but surely if you are hiring it the hire company should know.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> No idea.. but surely if you are hiring it the hire company should know.


No I'm not hiring - we them at work


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know if you are still trying to find the answer but i found my international driver's license which was issued in Egypt. I had a "B" permit which allows to drive a car with 8 seats in addition to the driver, or those that are used to transport goods for up to 3,500 kgs or 7,700 lbs. Vehicles in this category can be coupled with a light trailer.


Permit "D" is for vehicles with 8 passengers or more. It can pull a light trailer too.

Good Luck.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> does anyone know the rules for driving multi seat vehicles in Egypt.
> 
> I have an Egyptian driving licence but can I drive a 7 or 9 or 15 seat 4x4 or minibus:confused2: legally.


Would depend on what sort of "license" you've got..............Milouk84's post have explained it pretty well actually.........

You probably have the "Private License" thing, which allows you (And as the name implies) to drive private vehicles (Such as regular salons, hatch backs, mini vans, 4x4s etc., so I think you could drive any of the vehicles you've mentioned.....

To drive a pick up and/or a mini bus (For commercial purpose) you'll need what's described in the Egyptian "law" as a "Grade 3 Professional License".

To drive a medium sized truck, a "Grade 2 Professional License".

And last but not least, to drive a truck (Largest size, also a trailer allowed) you'd need a "Grade 1 Professional License".

Of course to get any of the "professional" licenses, you'd need to pay a tax when getting your license for the first time and each time you renew it.......


----------

